# Receive Text Messages on Computer?



## comefromaway (21 Nov 2009)

I'm living in a spot with no mobile reception. I have a mobile phone and want to find a way to have text messages sent through to my computer. No luck so far. Any suggestions?


----------



## papervalue (22 Nov 2009)

comefromaway said:


> I'm living in a spot with no mobile reception. I have a mobile phone and want to find a way to have text messages sent through to my computer. No luck so far. Any suggestions?


 
for vodafone phones you can set up account on their website even for ready to go phones and sent text messages via computer. not sure do they charge as i top up phone as normal and on line still have a few hundred text messages avaiable to use. i have not paid to use online text messages, maybe they are free


----------



## allthedoyles (22 Nov 2009)

We use this for sending text messages :

http://www.cabbagetexter.com/


----------



## Hoagy (22 Nov 2009)

comefromaway said:


> I'm living in a spot with no mobile reception. I have a mobile phone and want to find a way to have text messages sent through to my computer. No luck so far. Any suggestions?


 
I don't think it's possible on any of our networks although it is available on Sun Cellular in the Phillipines so the software to do it exists.  

You can access your voice messages online with Vodafone but you probably know that already.


----------



## comefromaway (22 Nov 2009)

I appreciate all the suggestions. I'm fine with _sending_ messages, using Skype. It's the _receiving_ that I haven't figured out. There is a business/commercial service called TextMagic, but it requires a block purchase of some 400 messages before I get started.

If I come across such a service for individuals, I'll share the info.


----------



## onq (22 Nov 2009)

comefromaway said:


> I'm living in a spot with no mobile reception. I have a mobile phone and want to find a way to have text messages sent through to my computer. No luck so far. Any suggestions?



Do you have a land line?

ONQ.


----------



## Hoagy (22 Nov 2009)

comefromaway said:


> I appreciate all the suggestions. I'm fine with _sending_ messages, using Skype. It's the _receiving_ that I haven't figured out. There is a business/commercial service called TextMagic, but it requires a block purchase of some 400 messages before I get started.
> 
> If I come across such a service for individuals, I'll share the info.


 

FWIW I don't think Text Magic will do it either.


----------



## AgathaC (22 Nov 2009)

Would webtext be of any use to you? You can get it by registering your mobile number on the relevant website-both Vodafone and 02 offer this. However, as you have mentioned that the problem is poor coverage for your mobile, the sender will also need to use webtext in order that the message will arrive via your p.c.


----------



## pansyflower (22 Nov 2009)

> receiver will need to use it


 
Not so with Vodafone. I dopn't know about other networks.


----------



## mathepac (22 Nov 2009)

AgathaC said:


> Would webtext be of any use to you? ...


The requirement is to *receive* SMS on the PC rather than the 'phone. Any of the webtexts I have seen Vodafone / O2 / 3 are send only.

All I can suggest is a heath-robinson arrangement with a hard-wired GSM car-aerial / hands-free kit with a 12 volt DC power-supply. If GSM reception is poor only an elevated external aerial has any real hope of grabbing or sending a decent signal; software on a computer (on it's own) is unlikely to improve the situation.


----------



## AgathaC (22 Nov 2009)

Deleted.


----------



## mystry4all (22 Nov 2009)

Hi if you haev o2 then you can use their website 250 free textmessages every month worldwide!!!


----------



## pansyflower (22 Nov 2009)

But if someone sends me texts from their webtext facility on their computer I must receive them on my mobile.


----------



## mystry4all (22 Nov 2009)

o2 webtexts are sent on mobile phone


----------



## mathepac (22 Nov 2009)

mystry4all said:


> Hi if you haev o2 then you can use their website 250 free textmessages every month worldwide!!!


So what? How does that help OP?

I have a Vodafone contract and I get 600 free international web texts per month but that doesn't solve OP's problem which is to *receive* texts on their PC.


pansyflower said:


> But if someone sends me texts from their webtext facility on their computer I must receive them on my mobile.


Thank God, I thought I was the only one who understood OP's problem.


----------



## wishbone (23 Nov 2009)

AFAIK, unless your service provider implements something you can't receive texts to your PC.  You can with o2.co.uk - via their Blueroom service, I believe it is, but not in Ireland that I know of.  They basically need to send a copy of every message you receive via their network to a mail account for this to work.  I work in the area (not a know it all) and the operators are always talking about implementing this but not many do, it's a lot of hassle.


----------

